# RC equipment Stolen form Gate-Cleveland, OH



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

*RC equipment Stolen from Gate-Cleveland, OH*

Hello all,



Some very expensive chargers and a Hudy tire truer were stolen from the Gate (Cleveland, Ohio area) within the last two to eight weeks. We are hoping with the help of the RC community to try and track down the thief(s). What we think is best is if you’ve bought any of the equipment or maybe have seen a racer show up suspiciously with a pit full of new equipment if you would e-mail either myself (Ray Huang) or Jody Friedman with any contact information. This will be handled professionally so we will not be breaking down doors with every clue or tip, but will see where this info takes us.



Some things we have thought of is if you bought the units, but they came with no instructions or boxes-that might be a clue!! If the seller didn’t know much about them or maybe they were unusually inexpensive!! Or maybe you saw someone with some new equipment locally who hadn’t a clue how to use this stuff and had no instructions.



Please help us out. both Jody and myself have given our share of time and even money to insure that RC racing thrives, at least in the Cleveland area and its a shame that either I or him should be paid back in this fashion.



Heres the list:



-Much More CTX Charger.

-Much More Motor Master.

-Much More Distribution block.

-CE Turbo 35 GFX (stock face plate-no stickers on case).

-Radio Shack 25 amp power supply.



all have alligator clips and all in perfect condition.



Also:



Hudy Professional Tire truer with 12th scale and TC arbors and possibly a carbide tire truing stick with my name on it. Green cover with home-made tape on the side as a dust guard. Heres the kick on my truer which MANY, many racers have used for years-it was broken at the time it was stolen!!



Thank you all,

Ray Huang

[email protected]



Jody Friedman

[email protected]


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Ray - sorry to hear that items were stolen from the track. I hope you can recover them. I find it hard to believe that a racer would steal from their friends....any thought to other people who may have had access to the room (I have seen many people cleaning or around the bingo area on Friday nights)


----------

